# Interesting Cycling Youtube Video



## pubrunner (5 Nov 2010)

This is a really interesting video:


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9_Fs1QtsOY


Notice how they hurl their bikes into the river !


----------



## Yellow Fang (5 Nov 2010)

Blimey, I thought cross country was hard!


----------



## MossCommuter (5 Nov 2010)

Meh

Where's the panniers, lights, butties, change of clothes, laptop and vi-viz?

seriously tho, that's proper hard-core! Made me giggle.


----------



## jags (5 Nov 2010)

man that was brilliant


----------



## Piemaster (23 Nov 2010)

Really like the commentary. "...the brewery driver. Looks like he needs a pint or two to get him going"


----------

